# Liquid Latex



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've been googling liquid latex for prices, but once I started looking there's too many different kinds. All I've found locally in the past was rather expensive for a very small container.

Can you give me advice on where to get liquid latex (for corpsing), what specific kind(s), and what is a reasonable price?

Thanks for any help -


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You can use RD-407 from http://www.monstermakers.com/

If it's corpsing you want, you can get the same effect as latex using paper mache paste. It just takes longer to dry completely. Latex can cure in a few hours while corpsing, but mache will take up to a full day. It depends on the thickness applied.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I use Carpet Latex that I found at a hardware supplier (you can't easily get the proper stuff in Australia except at very high prices). Strong Ammonia smell but comes off skin easily. Takes a while to dry though.

If you search on the forum there are definitely some easy sources of 'proper'latex around.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll second the carpet adhesive. It works great for corpsing. Throw in some cheesecloth and/or fake spiderweb in areas that need more substance. Then color the whole thing with some wood stain.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Monster makers, screamline studios both are great places to get latex. look for casting latex.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I like to corpse with Jaxan 600. Originally a product for sealing roofs. Other roof sealers would probably work. It's best if it's a waterbase, then it drys faster and doesn't stink.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://holdenslatex.com/index.aspx

$60 per gallon


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://holdenslatex.com/index.aspx

Cementex Latex is under a new name now. I bought the #874. It is about like pudding and worked great for corpsing.


----------

